# Daffodil



## omylac

Hello, I'm looking for what the flower Daffodil is called in Korean? 

I _think_ I'm getting *수선화*, is that correct?
Also getting just *수선*, what exactly is the *화?

*Mainly wanting to know this because I love the Korean language, and the Daffodil is my favorite flower.. haha.
Thank you for any help!


----------



## trigel

You can say that 수선화 is used in most/everyday contexts. 화(花) is Sino-Korean for 'flower'. 수선 is usually used in compounds indicating a specific species of daffodil (나팔수선, 황수선).


----------



## omylac

Thank you very much! 
Do you also know what the correct romanization version of *수선화 *would be?
Suseonhwa seems to be what I'm getting, but I've also seen things like soo instead of su, sun instead of seon.


----------

